
GSAP 3 Released - ZachSaucier
https://greensock.com/
======
cgarvey
I've been using GSAP on and off since the Flash days. I really appreciate the
dedication to their product and the effort they pour into not only keeping it
competitive and relevant, but also the helpful community forums they've
maintained all these years. Congrats on v3 GSAP team!

~~~
GreenSock
Wow, thanks so much! All the way back from the Flash days, huh? Excellent. We
love hearing that. We'll keep pressing to make it better, even after a decade.
Version 3 is definitely the best ever.

